
Es-search: Search ECMAScript structurally - davezatch
https://github.com/jdonaghue/es-search
======
dack
This is pretty neat - does it actually support unknown identifier search
though?

Like, I can see "if:a===b" as an example, but what if you don't know the
variable names? Like "if:<ident>===b" or something?

~~~
jdonaghue2
you can, 'if:?===b'.

~~~
jdonaghue2
you can also search for partial expressions like so 'if:*?===b' will match on
any if statement that contains a condition matching '?===b' where '?' is a
wildcard

------
hzoo
There's also [http://www.graspjs.com](http://www.graspjs.com) which also uses
acorn.

------
djfm
This is very nice. I wonder if this could not be used as a base to build a
code refactoring tool too! Refactoring is often just find and replace with a
complex find expression.

------
ludamad
Cool. A vim plugin and typescript type annotation support and I'd totally use
it.

------
BFatts
What is this? I read: "Using a special syntax like CSS" and then saw:
"if:<10%%(..." I gotta admit, it looks like it's just JavaScript, but harder
to read. How does it make finding code easier?

